# Leva DB finally up and running



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

It's going to be a learning experience coming from the Classic but it's safe to say I'm over the moon with the setup. A new grinder will come when I sell the Classic and grinder.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Bottomless portafilter ordered from HD. Loving the machine already. Having a DB means a flat white takes less than half the time as a Classic


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks great and was a steal, what's not to like


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

You should add to the title 'please put your sunnies on before clicking'


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Inspector said:


> You should add to the title 'please put your sunnies on before clicking'


That photo really doesn't do it justice. Other than from wear on the drop plate it's actually mint!


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I know, as i'v seen the pictures of it on the other thread. You made a great job there. Beautiful shiny machine.

What grinder you thinking to pair it with?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

As soon as I saw the picture in situ I thought the grinder needs to go.

Id imagine that you'll be spending more on the grinder than you did on the machine - looks great now that its had a bit of a polish up


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

MM not sure about that^ he mentioned a eureka local


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Jony said:


> MM not sure about that^ he mentioned a eureka local


I'm still struggling to find out more about the grinder.










Is this enough of a step up from the MC2? I found it and a commercial machine for £100.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

What a difference that made. Much more crema and I'm slowly getting used to the new wand and more power on tap. Compared to the Gaggia it's hard to get that fine balance - esp when I'm using quite a small milk jug.

TBH I was a little disappointed with the Leva at first - now I'm sold.


----------



## RDL (Apr 21, 2018)

Oh my word! I have only just joined this forum and I am so completely blown out of the pond by your set ups! Amazing and a thing of beauty.

Russ


----------



## schnee (Feb 25, 2019)

Ferdy said:


> It's going to be a learning experience coming from the Classic but it's safe to say I'm over the moon with the setup. A new grinder will come when I sell the Classic and grinder.


Know it's an older post but wondering how your experience is so far with this machine compared to the classic? Is the taste/quality much better or the difference minimal/small? Would love to know more about your journey/experience so far


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

schnee said:


> Know it's an older post but wondering how your experience is so far with this machine compared to the classic? Is the taste/quality much better or the difference minimal/small? Would love to know more about your journey/experience so far


TBH, no matter how expensive the machine you'll have crap coffee if you put crap in or don't be consistent with your weights, extraction and grind.

With that in mind its been an epic machine. Having the dual boiler means that I can pull a sweet flat white again and again without the fuss of waiting for the steam to build up. That alone is worth every penny.

I'm still using an MC2 grinder which I've had for years. Even though its entry level compared to the machine, I've pretty much mastered it and I'm kinda attached to it now.

The machine itself has been faultless. It's only used with filtered water and treated to a de-scale now and again. Highly recommend one, especially if you can get one at a steal like I did.


----------

